# Who'll u like most to play for u?



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

If u have the power to choose any performer(violinist, pianist, singers, ) dead or alive to perform for u only and solely, who would u choose? And what would u ask him to play for u? And what would u say to him?
I'll go for Joachim, Sarasate, Paganini, Slyvia Capova...
Argh! Too many. 
I think I'll want Paganini. I'll ask him to play one of his fastest work, and his slowest one too. Word has it that his sentimental playing always moved people to tears in his slower music.
And I'll ask him abt the devil thing... ummm...Dying to know. :huh:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I will ask Ferdinand David to play the Mendelssohn violin concert for me, and he must tell me all he knows about Felix :lol: .
I would like to have Felix himself as well. He must play ALL his piano works. Fanny will play with him 4 hands.
Clara Schumann must play her husband's concert.
And Bach should play in his Welltempered Clavier and Goldberg variations. B)


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I would love N. Paganini to play his 24 caprices! B)


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I vote for Paganini too!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I love how they say he was posessed by the devil or something! He's the man. I love the class the violin gets from being know as the "devil's instrument" as well. B)


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

> *I will ask Ferdinand David to play the Mendelssohn violin concert for me, and he must tell me all he knows about Felix .
> I would like to have Felix himself as well. He must play ALL his piano works. Fanny will play with him 4 hands.
> Clara Schumann must play her husband's concert.
> And Bach should play in his Welltempered Clavier and Goldberg variations.*


Woo-hoo! :lol: 
That's one entertaining concert u have got if they all played for you.
I will want Clara Schumann to play her husband's works also. And then ask what Schumann felt about it. Would he have played them differently?
And yes, definately. Bach.
I think people are dying curious to know about Bach's tempi and original intensions. I so wish to have himself played his works for me.
AND, then I'll get Bach to play on the piano for me. It must be entertaining to see his reactions on the discovery of the piano.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

I would never transport one of these people to our time  ....

I would transport myself back to their time :blink: 

then I have everybody performing for me :mellow:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

LOL! A very good idea....we will build a "time-machine"...come on guys let's build it!!!! :lol:


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Jul 30 2004, 01:30 PM
> *LOL! A very good idea....we will build a "time-machine"...come on guys let's build it!!!! :lol:
> [snapback]915[/snapback]​*


Oh! Oh! I want to watch Beethoven conduct his 9th Symphony!

I can't decide which violinists I'd like to see, probably Paganini.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

I want to watch Hans Richter conduct a Brahms symphony, premiere 

probably watch brahms playing his own piano concertos, or some of his really difficult piano works B) 

anybody interested in beethoven playing his own sonatas?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

That would be wonderful, though Beethoven might dissapoint you if you heard Backhaus  just kidding :lol:


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I'd get Bach, and see what he makes of Rach 2 or something.  Chopin, play everything of his. Get Rach, play some Gershwin.


----------



## Maestro Murphy (Jul 15, 2004)

I'd probably travel back right before Mozart's birth. Along with transcripts of all his works. I could then claim them all as my own, and then *I* could prance around Vienna  But no, being a violinist I have to go for Paganini...I'd probably try to arrange for an ensemble. It'd be the all-star line-up. 1st violin is Niccolo. I could be second. (OK, not so all-star) I'd have Stern and Perlman, and whoever with me for tutti sections (because we'd perform Paganini's Concerto No.1) Finally, I would like to bring in Bach, and have him and Gould play side-by-side so I could see how their styles are different towards Bach piano.


----------



## Jules (Aug 16, 2004)

I would want my husband to play for me
whatever instrument he plays, i want him to wake me up with some bach suites or something
hehehehe


----------

